# Test E frontloading



## interlekt (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi

I will be starting a Test E course in 5 weeks time and I have been doing research and was wondering what would be best to see out the 5 week initial period before the test kicks in.

Doing some reading I have read mixed things about frontloading test e using double the amount you would usually use for the first week.

Would it be better doing it this way or running test prop?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

interlekt said:


> Hi
> 
> I will be starting a Test E course in 5 weeks time and I have been doing research and was wondering what would be best to see out the 5 week initial period before the test kicks in.
> 
> ...


 Sack the test prop idea, can catch you off guard with your AI, frontload double your intended test e dose first week is all you need so if it's 500mg frontload 1000mg split two shots say monday and Thursday.


----------



## interlekt (Jan 1, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Sack the test prop idea, can catch you off guard with your AI, frontload double your intended test e dose first week is all you need so if it's 500mg frontload 1000mg split two shots say monday and Thursday.


 I generally jab once a week 750mg was thinking of doing 1000mg as this will be my 4th course. That would mean 1500mg - 2000mg first dose? I can do 2 separate jabs for the first week if required


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> Sack the test prop idea, can catch you off guard with your AI, frontload double your intended test e dose first week is all you need so if it's 500mg frontload 1000mg split two shots say monday and Thursday.


 @Dead lee Would you frontload even if you've been cruising on 250mg before your cycle?


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

If it's your first cycle then I'd stick with the standard 500mg/week instead of front loading.

How else will you know if you run into a potential side effect what caused it?

You won't know if it's from running 500mg test e or 1g

keep it simple and don't over do/over think it.


----------



## interlekt (Jan 1, 2015)

dtmiscool said:


> If it's your first cycle then I'd stick with the standard 500mg/week instead of front loading.
> 
> How else will you know if you run into a potential side effect what caused it?
> 
> ...


 This will be my 4th cycle so what would u suggest last time I was running 750mg - 1000mg pw


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

interlekt said:


> This will be my 4th cycle so what would u suggest last time I was running 750mg - 1000mg pw


 Oh my bad! Well you should know your body well enough by now to make your own choice!

I've never front loaded myself.


----------



## Backlash (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm in 2 minds about front loading or not for my next cycle too. From what I gather, the main argument against front loading is homeostasis. If you front load you hit your peak hormone levels quicker, meaning your body will adapt to the new hormone levels faster, making gains later in your cycle slower/harder. If you don't front load, you're effectively tapering up your dose and staying ahead of your bodies homeostasis mechanisms.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

interlekt said:


> I generally jab once a week 750mg was thinking of doing 1000mg as this will be my 4th course. That would mean 1500mg - 2000mg first dose? I can do 2 separate jabs for the first week if required


 Yes split 1500mg into 2 x 750mg shots through the week.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Oldnewb said:


> @Dead lee Would you frontload even if you've been cruising on 250mg before your cycle?


 Yes.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Backlash said:


> I'm in 2 minds about front loading or not for my next cycle too. From what I gather, the main argument against front loading is homeostasis. If you front load you hit your peak hormone levels quicker, meaning your body will adapt to the new hormone levels faster, making gains later in your cycle slower/harder. If you don't front load, you're effectively tapering up your dose and staying ahead of your bodies homeostasis mechanisms.


 If you be believe in things like that (which I don't) then you can run a shorter cycle....


----------



## Backlash (Oct 17, 2016)

Dead lee said:


> If you be believe in things like that (which I don't) then you can run a shorter cycle....


 Still trying to decide on how true the homeostasis thing is to be honest mate. Was gonna run EQ as part of my next cycle so was hoping front loading for 2 weeks would get it "working" faster.


----------



## Cent (Jun 25, 2008)

You'll get the flu if you jab a large amount at once, especially if you're not on cycle already. Don't bother with frontloading mate, I've been there and it's no big deal. Whatever you inject will peak within 24 hours.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Backlash said:


> Still trying to decide on how true the homeostasis thing is to be honest mate. Was gonna run EQ as part of my next cycle so was hoping front loading for 2 weeks would get it "working" faster.


 It will... the ester stacks on top of the last injection, x amount depending on how much you inject is released due to the half life of that particular ester.

Test e had a 5.25 day half life -

500mg injected 250mg released in first 5.25 days.

125mg released over next 5.25 days = 10.5 days.

6.25mg released over next 5.25 days = 15.75 days.

1000mg injected 500mg released in first 5.25 days.

And so on.. More stacking begins after each injection.


----------



## interlekt (Jan 1, 2015)

Backlash said:


> Still trying to decide on how true the homeostasis thing is to be honest mate. Was gonna run EQ as part of my next cycle so was hoping front loading for 2 weeks would get it "working" faster.


 I don't EQ last time which is why I ran a higher dose of test. This time I'll start EQ 4 weeks before so I have the pump earlier


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

When frontloading testosterone you are on straight away so to speak so you will want to start your AI first day especially more so if your prone to high estrogen sides.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

you need to do 3x, 2x and then regular dose for cycle

so for 500mg youd dose

week 1 - 1500mg 
week 2 - 1000mg 
week 3 onward - 500mg


----------



## MrBishi (Mar 10, 2016)

You can also use steroidcalc.com to work out the frontload.

Ive done it twice now on my Test E cycles, once from clean and once from a cruise.


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

swole troll said:


> you need to do 3x, 2x and then regular dose for cycle
> 
> so for 500mg youd dose
> 
> ...


 Week 1 looks like 3000mg then if I'm doing 1g of test!

do you need to increase the ai you will use during the main body of the cycle in those first 2 weeks?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> 1 hour ago, swole troll said:you need to do 3x, 2x and then regular dose for cycle
> 
> so for 500mg youd dose
> 
> ...


 You don't do x3 for mate not for test e anyway, x2 is ample if you want to be technical can do a bit extra second week or take a slight dip week 3.

1500mg will have you at 750mg 5-6 days , 835mg by day 11, excess for 500mg


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Oldnewb said:


> Week 1 looks like 3000mg then if I'm doing 1g of test!
> 
> do you need to increase the ai you will use during the main body of the cycle in those first 2 weeks?


 i had this completely wrong mate

i thought you were running eq at 500mg for 10 weeks

you could up it just for the first couple weeks yes but id just run your typical dose and play by feel

EDIT - i also just realized youre not the OP lol, sorry ive not had much caffeine today

with a gram i wouldnt even bother front loading mate


----------



## Serc. (Mar 9, 2014)

interlekt said:


> Hi
> 
> I will be starting a Test E course in 5 weeks time and I have been doing research and was wondering what would be best to see out the 5 week initial period before the test kicks in.
> 
> ...


 Id go with frontload.

Ive done the prop Kick Start on my first cycle and i did a frontload on this one now, so i can Speak from Personal experience.

The prop pip ist so annoying and i had more hormonal fluctuations with prop Front load alongside the Test E.

I felt much better frontloading the Test e (2x the dosage for the first week only) and i could feel it by week 2.

I also hate jabing so i wont use prop or Acet ever again.

Im frontloading every compound from now on, works very well.

Deca, Eq, Mast E, is just perfect for that.

Maybe Not for Tren E if your havent Run it for a few Times yet.

Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

I think frontloading depends on how long you plan to be on. If it's a short cycle, say 8 weeks, then frontload. If it's longer, like 16 to 20 weeks, it would not be wrong to it, but you'll be up to speed by the 3rd week anyway if you don't frontload and with less shock to your body.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Just jab the vial. f**k it


----------



## Serc. (Mar 9, 2014)

swole troll said:


> you need to do 3x, 2x and then regular dose for cycle
> 
> so for 500mg youd dose
> 
> ...


 Sorry I have to correct you.

A single Dose of twice the regular injection Dose will bring him to Maximum blood Plasma Levels within 5 Days.

If he injects 1g Test in his First week, he will reach Maximum Plasma concentration after 48 hours and he will reach halflife at about 5 Days from the injection, which will be exactly 500mgs, and from there he will continue his cycle with 500mgs per week.

If he does 1.5g and then 1g, he will be way above what he actually wants to cycle after just 10 Days.

That will bring him to 875, before the End of his 2nd week!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Serc. said:


> Sorry I have to correct you.
> 
> A single Dose of twice the regular injection Dose will bring him to Maximum blood Plasma Levels within 5 Days.
> 
> ...


 i thought the OP was referring to bold but to answer your post i have seen this but i still personally find that the 3x 2x 1x onward to be a better approach, the bloods may not reflect this and i know its bro science when we go by anecdote but you notice it faster and dont dip on the 3x 2x approach


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Twice the dose on your first injection then as normal every week after. Your levels will stabilise within a few days.


----------

